# Should I buy a Xbox360?



## taktularCBo (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys,
I'm a Nintendo Gamer since...well, since the NES and never used Consoles of other Publishers.
As this year I made good money beside my studies, I wanted to "invest" it into a great holiday with my Girl and a new console.
The Wii is nice, but well...most games are just...how do you guys call it...shovelware? 
Im thinking to buy a flashed Xbox360, as the Ps3 is not flashable.

So some questions:
1. how much should I invest into a flashed Xbox?
2. Is the Arcade Version, in terms of cost effectiveness, enough?
3. Is a HDD a must have, cause loading Times are much higher and the DVD-Drive much louder?
4. Is a HD-Ready TV good enough, or do you need to have a Full-HD TV for seeing a big difference?
5. Can i play, with an flashed (ixtreme) Xbox, all Games and go online?
6. Is the new Xbox Slim flashable? If not, is it worth to wait, any news from ixtreme Team?
7. I would need WiFi, any chance for a third-party Adaptor, or do I need to buy the 50€ M$ Original?
8. Which Racing, RPGs and Platformers can you recommend?


Thanks in advance


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 28, 2010)

1. Enought to flash it.
2. Does it really matter since after you flash it your off for only offline games. You wount really touch anything else.
3. HDD is not a must, it just makes the game coolor and by no means does the loading time take longer amount of time.
4. The difference is big. Lets just leave it like that
5. You can go online... until ur banned.
6. Is not worth the wait and i doubt it will be any better than the ones already here that is flashable.
7. No idea bout that one.
8. FF13, Tales. ARGH! so many games only for xbox360! fuck you microsoft *shoots billgates*


----------



## Primenay13 (Jul 28, 2010)

The xbox360, if you don't know what you are doing, is the hardest system to flash. You could find a tutorial online somewhere. I would buy an arcade because it would be a big upgrade from the wii. I too am a nintendo gamer, but still play other systems. I like both and consider myself a wii60 gamer lol. I would invest. For the wifi adaptor you can find the original one for cheap and I recommend forza 3, call of duty mw2, halo 3, and lastly final fantasy 13. Any more questions pm me.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2010)

Really, for this gen, the PS3 is the best choice. Wii is actually quite good too.

Unless you can't afford buying many games, there really is no excuse to have a 360.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 28, 2010)

I would say to buy a 360, I have one and love it. Play a lot of GTA 4 online. lol


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2010)

Eh, I am a Nintendo gamer too, and the Xbox 360 never really got to me. The PS3... To me, it's a better system.


However, it depends on the gamer, so... Go for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Try to find an old one if you want to flash it)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 28, 2010)

I wish I knew why the PS3 was considered better. Ive played 360 a long time and ran into no problems. Also when I look at the graphics comparisons they look soooo similar I can't even tell the difference. That's why all of my friends just said to grab the console my friends play on, they're both good systems but my friends play 360, all of them.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I wish I knew why the PS3 was considered better. Ive played 360 a long time and ran into no problems. Also when I look at the graphics comparisons they look soooo similar I can't even tell the difference. That's why all of my friends just said to grab the console my friends play on, they're both good systems but my friends play 360, all of them.


Whoops, I meant "To me, it's a better system". I'm not saying it is, though.


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Jul 28, 2010)

An Xbox 360 is soooo cool. It's a must get for me cus I have a Wii and Xbox 360. When I want to go to town online in games like GTA 4, Oh yeah. 

I say get that Xbox 360. Also if you like motion playing like the Wii has, Xbox is getting that Kinect and that's on my list of things to get. Gonna be awesome.


----------



## LufianGuy (Jul 28, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Really, for this gen, the PS3 is the best choice. Wii is actually quite good too.
> 
> Unless you can't afford buying many games, there really is no excuse to have a 360.



PS3 is the worst choice fanboy!!

It may have stronger internals than 360, but it has: 
1. Less good games 
2. Less online gamers
3. It hasn't been cracked.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 28, 2010)

LufianGuy said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both of them comments seemed fan boyish. lol


----------



## Thoob (Jul 28, 2010)

If you want good quality _games_ and free _online_, PS3. 
If you want good quality _online_ and free _games_, Xbox.
But for the Xbox, you can't really have both of those at the same time.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2010)

LufianGuy said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Number 2 and number 3 are correct. However, it's not as if there's nobody playing online. Not as much, but there's still plenty around. 

As for the amount of games, I think you can easily see that the PS3 has a larger library of exclusives. If you deny that, then you are a fanboy. If you like FPS, why not go with a PC? If you're buying a 360 for the shumps, ok that's something the PS3 does not have. 


And I'm not really a fanboy. I own everything this gen, besides an xbox.


----------



## taktularCBo (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for all your Answers!
For clarifying, I will not flash myself, I will buy a flashed xbox.
The PS3 is for sure great, but as long as I can't play "backups" its not a choice for me.

I suppose some of you guys have a flashed xbox, what is this wave and stealth stuff about, do I need to do something special for making a game stealth?
What about this WiFi adapter, anyone knows a good alternative?




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 3. HDD is not a must, it just makes the game coolor and by no means does the loading time take longer amount of time.


What do you mean with cooler?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd go for Xbox. Who cares about a $60 year membership? People complain too much.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, if that's the way you want it, then enjoy it OP.



			
				Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I'd go for Xbox. Who cares about a $60 year membership? People complain too much.


They're complaining because of the fact that their competitors are offering free online services, as well as wifi built in (The new xbox took care of that problem at least)


Not everyone is you.


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Jul 28, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I'd go for Xbox. Who cares about a $60 year membership? People complain too much.



I agree. 60 bux for 12 months... 365 days... 1 year. That's a looong time of Xbox Live for only 60 bux. Totally worth it.


----------



## Parablank (Jul 28, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I wish I knew why the PS3 was considered better. Ive played 360 a long time and ran into no problems. Also when I look at the graphics comparisons they look soooo similar I can't even tell the difference. That's why all of my friends just said to grab the console my friends play on, they're both good systems but my friends play 360, all of them.


This is why.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2uQ2ayvvWY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sS6U7pTrvs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pZ7TAkF97E...feature=related (pre alpha)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe-zBdCxd_o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy_a3oCDzRA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnck2oXdxMo

...

You will NEVER see those level of graphics on the Xbox, or Wii, and your average PC. 

Also, for the paying for "online" debate, it isn't how much you pay for, it's the concept of paying FOR it, while the others have FREE online.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for taking your time to post those but umm... 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You will NEVER see those level of graphics on the Xbox, or Wii, and your average *PC*


 PC is always upgradable and will always be better then both consoles graphics. Yeah, PC is my favorite gaming system but that's not a bias fact, I'm sure we all know that, that's why you said "average PC". To bad I don't like any of them PS3 games you linked either, I do love that one alien PS3 exclusive though. One more thing is when you look at comparison shots of two games, one for PS3 and the other for 360 they look identical except slight lighting differences.


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe if you're really cheap, sure, buy a flashed 360, but the ps3 is really a lot better. Blu-Ray, free online, almost the same features, HD games, better hardware, unhackable (since you don't want a bunch of cheaters online), I could go on but those are the main features. Most of my friends have had their 360s for a few years and are converting to ps3 and most people buy the 360 for halo anyway.  I mean, if you wanna try every game out there, buy the 360. But I have 2 games for my ps3 and I've been playing them for two years. The next game I'll get is CoD Blackops and that'll last me a couple more years


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 29, 2010)

If you have the money, then buy it. I would suggest gamefly if you want to flash it, so that you can rip the games you rent. If you don't flash it, gamefly is still good lol. Sorry, does this count as advertising, becuase I'm jusr reccomending something.


----------



## darkdenizen (Jul 29, 2010)

I would recommend the PS3. As stated before it has Blu-Ray, basically identical graphics as the 360, free online and a LOT more exclusives. Not to mention if you want motion control on a HD scale, check the move out. Its priced like a wiimote and does the same thing "better" (I'm not a believer of the actual difference, seems like same $hit different games to me). The lost is you won't get your Gears or Halo fix but its not like you can't find any other 3rd person/1st person shooters on the PS3 anyway and you won't have the flashing option. Considering the value per PS3 game I think its still the better buy vs the "free library" not to mention as an added bonus you'll be contributing to developers hard work! I own a PS3 and Wii and all my friends have 360's. I wanted one but if you have a gaming PC then you really aren't losing anything from the 360 library. But yeah...you're choice.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

What is with all this crap buying ps3 has to do with xbox360 lol.


----------



## bwillb (Jul 29, 2010)

meh if you have  a nice chunk of cash, just get a good gaming PC and a xbox360 controller for windows. I've got an xbox360, PS3, and a somewhat average PC, and most the games I've played on the consoles tend be be so much better when I try out the PC version later. The only console I really recommend having is a Wii (just so different from anything else) and a DS for handheld stuff.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

bwillb said:
			
		

> meh if you have  a nice chunk of cash, just get a good gaming PC and a xbox360 controller for windows. I've got an xbox360, PS3, and a somewhat average PC, and most the games I've played on the consoles tend be be so much better when I try out the PC version later. The only console I really recommend having is a Wii (just so different from anything else) and a DS for handheld stuff.


Agreed there though but really... PSP>DS for now until 3DS. Playstation 1 games+all those remake games from ps2 and original titles! GBA emulator. N64 Emulator.. It has everything really...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2010)

A few of my friends have been playing flashed Xbox's online for months. If you don't want DLC, then an HDD isn't really necessary (I think 512MB is enough to hold a lot of save files). 

I'm sure there are plenty of guides for burning and testing the game discs; it is a very vital part.

As for the wifi adapter, I think the first party one is the only choice. Personally,  I use a long ethernet cable (75ft for $14). They are pretty cheap and result in a more stable connection.


----------



## bwillb (Jul 29, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> bwillb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh I have one of the original PSPs and never got into it too much, big, heavy, drains battery too quickly, and those UMD things... played loco roco on it but thats about it. may try the new portable one though, the one without a UMD drive... is it hackable?


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 29, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> bwillb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to say I disagree with you there are I believe a console has to stand up on its own merits without hacking being taken into account before comparisons can be made. Based solely upon its stock standard features, it still loses to the DS in terms of quality software which is the defining point of a console.


----------



## taktularCBo (Jul 29, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> If you have the money, then buy it. I would suggest gamefly if you want to flash it, so that you can rip the games you rent. If you don't flash it, gamefly is still good lol. Sorry, does this count as advertising, becuase I'm jusr reccomending something.
> Im living in Germany, but thanks. Im getting this one:
> http://shop.gametop.de/lshop,showdetail,79...60.xbox360,.htm
> 
> ...


meh...gaming and PC is for me not a choice, I don't know...I like Console games more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@all: Thanks for all your Tips


----------



## Parablank (Jul 30, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Thanks for taking your time to post those but umm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why I said "average"?


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 31, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> 5. Can i play, with an flashed (ixtreme) Xbox, all Games and go online?
> 6. Is the new Xbox Slim flashable? If not, is it worth to wait, any news from ixtreme Team?
> 7. I would need WiFi, any chance for a third-party Adaptor, or do I need to buy the 50€ M$ Original?
> 8. Which Racing, RPGs and Platformers can you recommend?
> ...



5: from what i read yes you can go online but it is not worth it, if your console is banned you have a lot to loose, i was surprised myself what microsoft can do to your console, it's a breech of your personal rights, you did pay for the console after all.

if you console is banned you cannot:

go online (obviously)
achievements will no longer unlock
ALL game saves will corrupt
cannot install games to hard drive, not sure what the other stuff was but it's is ridiculous and it's not worth the risk for online, it's no loss because you have to pay to go online anyway so you won't be loosing anything.

6: from what  i have seen yes it is, the website i wanted to buy from had a flashed xbox 360 slim but it's sold out so it is possible.

7: if you don't have a slim then yes if you want to go online wirelessly you need the wifi adaptor, i think some places online sell 3rd party but why take the risk if it will be a cheap knockoff...

8: personally i was highly interested in test drive unlimited, i enjoyed playing it on a demo xbox 360 machine and can't wait for the sequel to hit the ps3 this year, ridge racer 6 is a good arcade racer if you are into that kind of thing., good rpgs? fallout 3 GOTY Oblivion goty  final fantasy 13, fable 2 and 3 (when it comes out) not sure what other rpgs are on the 360.

BE WARNED of the RROD the reason i backed out of buying a flashed xbox 360 is the RROD, it's not worth spending £300 on a console only for it to break down in 3 months time, if you do decide to risk buying a premod get extended warranty!


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Jul 31, 2010)

older games are so cheap to buy...just dont flash it? i mean i litterally just bought forza 2 for $2.50, and then if you dont flash it u get to play online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (without getting banned, because you eventually will)


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 31, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> older games are so cheap to buy...just dont flash it? i mean i litterally just bought forza 2 for $2.50, and then if you dont flash it u get to play online
> 
> 
> 
> ...



regardless if you buy the game or not, you would be taking a risk going online with a flashed console let alone a copied game.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Jul 31, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> snico1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right, i was saying he shouldn't flash it at all, just buy the games.. its not like the wii where theres tons of homebrew and usb loading and stuff


----------



## taktularCBo (Jul 31, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I would think like this, I would buy a PS3, the xbox360 is attractive for me, cause its flashable


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 31, 2010)

Just beware of the dreaded Pirates Syndrome. If you dont purchase games, they will hold no value to you and potentially, nothing more than a passing sense of satisfaction that soon fades. It happened to me with the Wii and DS and thats the reason i refuse to hack my 360.


----------



## Stewy12 (Jul 31, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Just beware of the dreaded Pirates Syndrome. If you dont purchase games, they will hold no value to you and potentially, nothing more than a passing sense of satisfaction that soon fades. It happened to me with the Wii and DS and thats the reason i refuse to hack my 360.



Yup, and that's exactly why I love my PS3. Even if it could be modded there's not a chance in hell that I would do it.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 31, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> 5. I read a lot in Xbox Mod forums lately and the new Firmware seems to be not detectable at least for now, I think I will play with this risk.
> 6. In all Xbox Forums they say it isn't...would you mind to send me a link to this shop?
> 7. Because 50-60€ is  a lot for a USB WiFi adaptor?
> 8. RROD...well I think since the Jasper Board and the new Slim it isn't such a wide spread problem anymore.



5. if that is the risk you want to take then go ahead, i gave you the warnings so meh.
6. http://www.gameworlddirect.co.uk/pre-mod-c...-12-months.html
7. yeah i would have thought that would be a lot for a wifi adaptor, the xbox slim has it built in, so does the ps3, it would just cost extra if you buy other models i would have thorght.
8. http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...r+rrod&aq=f yeah, sure they are reliable....


----------



## taktularCBo (Jul 31, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Just beware of the dreaded Pirates Syndrome. If you dont purchase games, they will hold no value to you and potentially, nothing more than a passing sense of satisfaction that soon fades. It happened to me with the Wii and DS and thats the reason i refuse to hack my 360.



I will always buy good games after trying them out, this year (till now) Shattered memories,  no more Heros 2 and Galaxy 2. Just 3 Games, but the rest was IMO crap or not interesting for me and I'm happy that I tried it before buying.


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 2, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not the target I was aiming at. If you buy some games, you will value those that you buy but someone who pirates all of his titles will find they do little to hold interest.


----------



## taktularCBo (Aug 2, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem with the Wii is, that their are no demos for most games. I would like, for example, to try Metroid other M out, before buying it, but Nintendo with their crappy policy of  a 50 MB download limit, no HDD support etc. never give us the ability to try out games. But on the other side, I download a lot of games, some of them really good, which I would never have bought (Crystal Chronicals for example).

This Friday I will get finally my Xbox...yeaaa


----------

